# New tank project underway



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

Well I am new here and so far I like the replies and the group, I was lucky to find an active forum and also to see so many active participants as well. My new Project as I said before is an in-wall tank I have already started the stand and picked up the tank today. I am so excited I can wait to get my first set of fish. I already have some assassin snails(6) to go in the tank I am keeping them at work until my project is ready for them to be added in. I will post pics and guys please advice and comments are more than welcome. I will post a progress pics as I go along.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I can see an awesome tank forming here! Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

That's really cool! I wish I had one, but mom doesn't want more fish tanks. ;( Do you know what you're going to stock it with?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Love the size and shape of that tank. That would be awesome for Africans Cichlids, or large schools of small fish or lek spawning tilapia or ...

Jealous.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Looks great! Who built that tank? Is it starphire glass?


----------



## Murloc (Jul 26, 2012)

Nice! That tank shape reminds me of a set up I always wanted to do... I have always wanted to do a river set up, with a really long tank, that was not so tall. Then have a heavy current on one end, mimicking a rivers motion. 

Your tank is nice size, and great dimensions. Looking forward to seeing it filled.

Welcome to the Fforums!


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I am 100% jelouse of that tank  but I don't think I would ever be able to keep up with water changes


----------



## Mikikal (Aug 18, 2012)

My uncle used to keep oscars many years ago and had an in wall aquarium. It was an a amazing setup and had a built in siphon system. When he wanted to do a water change he literally just pressed a button in a little hidden cabinet and also hidden behind the wall was a small motor that siphoned the water from the tank into a 50 gallon drum that then connected to the drains system. He literally just turned the tap on this drum when he was ready to empty the water out. On the other side of the tank he had an inlet pipe to refill the missing water but it got treated first before being introduced into the tank. A water change literally took him about 15 minutes from start to finish. My uncle was an engineer for a telecommunications company so I guess he had some good knowledge to build this kind of setup. If you had the room could you do something similar?


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks for the warm welcomes and all of the tips and help, glad to be here and hope to be around for a long time to come.

Well actually my plans are for Cichlids to go in the tank and so far that's solid, Assassin snails, no live plants just yet. Discuss, maybe an eel, a pleco or two but not over crowding. I need a good ground scavenger that wont eat the snails and not aggressive any suggestions??

And Betta man I know for sure I would much rather have fish than a dog or another pet that my KIDS would not end up taking care of. SO it might as well be something I will enjoy.

I dont know who made the tank as I acquired it from a good friend on my job, that had it for some time. The tank is solid build I can say, I filled it and let it sit to test for leaks and it passed that test. 

As for water changes in the summer it will be right out the window, and winter in the second bathroom next to the den where the tank will be located. Today I plan some demo work on the wall. I might have my son help me and take some pictures, my daughter is even excited and wants to help in the building process. I think when I carried the tank out of my truck and needed assistance was when she saw how long it is and got very enthused about the project.

But here I am up early to start the project so if I have to make a trip to lowes for additional supplies I wont be to delayed. I would like to get the tank in at least the stand and a dry fit at least(hopefully I am praying).
Here is a pic of the wall where the tank is going.


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

Didn't do something right I will figure it out later, projects starts at 8:30 Sharp. Here is a link to my project on WEBSHOTS. Hope that works right.

[URL=http://good-times.webshots.com/album/583285610Izcdbr][/URL]


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

As for a ground scavanger that doesn't eat snails I would maybe recommend a large group of sterbai corys if you don't mind having relativly small fish.


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

Well did the stand install and ran the electric with GFCI, will start over tomorrow and see what I can get done. Tearing down the original wall was a real b###h the previous owner must have had two left hands and little skill to boot.


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

BettaGuy said:


> As for a ground scavanger that doesn't eat snails I would maybe recommend a large group of sterbai corys if you don't mind having relativly small fish.



I have added them to the must have list, I just watched a vid of them on youtube. Looks like they will do the job.


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

*DAY 3 of the tank project*

Ok here I am after day 3, should have had more done but battling allergies was not helping. But thank God I was still able to move on despite the inconvenience of it all. Here are the pics from the end of todays work.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Nice! What are the dimensions/how many gallons?


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

I used a formula and it says it 65gal
72x13x16
So far it is coming along good I have to try and see if I can get the tank in by Sunday if I am lucky the trim work I will do later. The doors I will work on this weekend hopefully. Can you actually see the pics they are not showing on my side. I was going to put a link to my pics on webshots maybe that would be better it has progress from start to now







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

Originally when getting the tank we calculated it was 100gal but the calculator said 65 so 65 gal it is.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm loving this project and can't wait to do something like this. I got a few questions though. And even if it is smaller it is still turning out to be a great birthday project for you. 

1. What's your name? We have personaly talked and I dot know anything about you besides where your from.

2. Have you had other tanks?

3. How did you come up with this crazy, but great idea?


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

Cory1990 said:


> I'm loving this project and can't wait to do something like this. I got a few questions though. And even if it is smaller it is still turning out to be a great birthday project for you.
> 
> 1. What's your name? We have personaly talked and I dot know anything about you besides where your from.
> 
> ...


Rick is my real name most know me as kcrunch , not sure if we spoke or possibly know one another I traveled a lot and am not afraid to make friends so its possible.

I actually have not had fish since i was about 14 i would have to say, I kept 2- 20 gals. Goldfish and Tropical. I have wanted to do this for some time now. I have been in my current home for a few years and my plan has been one of the den walls double viewing side tank. I mentioned to a friend of mine on the job i was looking to get a custom tank and he turned out to actually have one. It was an amazing coincidence. so after talking of picking it up i actually wanted to commit myself to the project so i ripped down the wall first for motivation and here i am one week later. I now plan to go into this hobby seriously as you can see.


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

Well here is a rough idea of what the hinge is going to look like, the rear access panel will give me 7" to do tank maintenance or redecorating the tank etc, feedings and misc. Its crude but hopefully will look better once I fully get my mind into it.


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

Well I put the few hours after to work to good use, tomorrow hopefully I will get the chance to put the tank in and get some water in this baby. I went to get some fish today and met a real cool dude gave me some great advice and info, and his insight to. I was rushing things along but I am going to have patience since I really want this to come out right.


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

SO SORRY but if you are having a hard time seeing my pics you can check them out on my webshots.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Weird, I see most pics, but the 12:51 ones. This is going to be awesome looking when it's done, if a bit hard to do stuff in the tank.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I looks really great!


----------



## mikkolopez (Sep 1, 2012)

that is a great project, can't wait to see the finished project with the fishes.


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks for all the kind words of encouragement everyone... I put water in the tank and put the lake vitals in and performed a chemical test this morning and the test is ready for fish now. The first residents will probably be the Assassin snails. I am not complete but I have trim work on the rear and the doors to finish but it was ready to get started with water. Now it can cycle naturally and by the time I'm done I hope it is ok. I still am soaking the large piece of Mopani drift wood, I will have to figure out a new arrangement when the water on the wood is clear but for now here is more or less how it is going to remain for a while.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

That looks really nice. I would go for some real plants though.


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

I put a few in that are real but I have to consider that because I am not sure my light will produce growth. Once I stuck the real ones in they look more vibrant and hey re not even as big as the silk plants.


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

There are 4 live plants and I put the first residents in the tank they are making themselves at home and exploring, a few have dug in to the substrate I think the current might be to much but I guess I will see in a few days.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

I think assassin snails like to hide in the sand and then attack their prey out of the sand. I don't think it has anything to do with the current but just their natural instincts.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Those caves would be PERFECT for apistos or kribensis. Just sayin. Tank looks great!


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

Well I now have 2 tinfoil barbs, 2 electric yellows, 2 convicts. The barbs will be traded or given away once they get toooo big, but for now they are nice. 

My wish list which i will fill today hopefully is:
2 of each

Yellow blaze lithobates
Blue dolphins
Ambuna bi color peacocks
Red top Hingi
Ngara flame peacocks
Sterabi corys. 
Ob 

Hopefully . OK would love to get a hold of zebra striped pleco......... that will be 20 residents in a 70 gal.


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

I decided against the water filter for the water changes and I will just add dechlor with water changes and add some Malawi enzymes, I am going to start with probably a 15 -20% water change. I took a reading of the current water state and the strips said the level are good. Even though it says that Should I just go ahead and do the water change anyway?


----------

